# Severe & strangely random lag in WoW



## ltlpmpknpckr (Apr 24, 2011)

I've been experiencing high latency & consequently terrible lag in WoW for the past 2 months or so, after moving. It started off happening once or twice a week but now happens on a daily basis and doesn't let up. It was also easily cured by restarting my computer before but is unaffected by that now. Randomly, my latency will be anywhere from a few hundred to a couple thousand (double digits when I'm not lagging), and the game will be nearly unplayable. It's happened while I've been questing alone in old areas, hanging out in crowded major cities, instancing/raiding new/old content, etc. It will also drop randomly, and I'll be able to play just fine. The past two days, there are times where my latency will be great, but I'll still lag. Also, throughout all of this, my framerate has been fine.

I'm connected to a router wirelessly, along with 4+ other computers, one of which also runs WoW regularly without any lag issues. Also, I haven't noticed any problems browsing the internet (websites, etc.) but whenever I'm lagging in WoW and try to use Ventrilo, my ping will be in the hundreds sometimes thousands as well, but as soon as I exit WoW, Ventrilo will work just fine. Also noticed the same issue with Skype. The icon for my wireless card shows my internet connection as being normal/good at all times.

I've tried updating my display & sound drivers as well as my wireless card drivers, none of which had updates. I've scanned for viruses/spyware numerous times and have since removed that software; I'm just running the default Windows firewall now. I've added WoW to the list of exceptions there, too. I've also tried restarting the router.

There are two things I think that could be causing problems: overheating & ports, but as far as I know, those wouldn't affect latency. It's been really hot here lately, especially in my room, and the AC has been broken but is getting fixed tomorrow, so it should be cool then. I've tried looking up how to allow ports, but I don't want to mess around with something I don't know much about.

Also, my boyfriend and I have our computers set up next to each other, so I'm not sure if that could be causing any problems. I've made sure to keep our cell phones and other electronics away from the computers, and we've tried keeping his speakers off, too. There's also a mini fridge between us, not sure if that could affect it.

If needed, I can post any specs. I'm willing to try almost anything.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Check out Xirru's wifi inspector to see what network are around you. Wireless is bad enough for gaming but interference from other networks can really make it bad. If you notice other networks on the same channel try to change yours.


----------

